# Domain einrichten



## Y05h1 (25. August 2005)

Hallo!

Ich habe mir bei meinem Provider eine neue Domain erstellt. Wie kann ich diese nun nutzen?
Über das Webinterface des Providers kann ich die Domain nur erstellen, nicht aber einem Verzeichnis zuweisen.

mfg Y05h1

*EDIT: es dauert nur eine Zeit bis die domain eingerichtet ist.... Problem gelöst.. kann gelöscht werden


----------



## Arne Buchwald (26. August 2005)

Provider für das gammelige Interface rundmachen  :suspekt:


----------

